# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  hvala, Predsjedniče

## Muca

dragi Predsjedniče!


brzo ste reagirali.
očito su i Vas, kao i mene duboko potresla pisma meni znanih i neznanih žena, vjerujem da Vam nije bilo lako ni čitati ih, a zamislimo samo kako je ženama koje žive te živote, u koje su se usudili dirati neki samoprozvani zakonodavci. namjerno ih neću imenovati, svi znamo koji su.
želim Vam se, Predsjedniče, zahvaliti što niste slegnuli ramenima i stali uz bok 'ljudima' koji su se drznuli odlučivati u naše ime nešto tako duboko i intimno, nešto nevino i samo naše -  u našu buduću djecu.
hvala Vam što ne mislite da je u redu mirno gledati kako nepravda, kriminal i moć nekolicine ignoranata cvate u maloj zemlji za velike gluposti, zemlji u kojoj je penetracija u anus rukovanje, skupljanje flaša najraširenija rekreacija ljudi u najboljim godinama, a ginekolog, kojeg li paradoksa, veliki vjernik i moralna vertikala odlučuje o mojim organima i mom možebitnom,a sada i upitnom liječenju.
u međuvremenu se samo nadam, da neće proći previše vremena u kojem će se nanijeti toliko nepovratne štete...
u iime moje osobno, ali i u ime sadašnjih i budućih prijatelja i prijateljica moje kćeri želim Vam reći: h v a l a.


X.X.

----------


## Kadauna

odlično pismo, Muco......

a gle u kojoj državi živimo, u kojoj: 


penetracija u anus rukovanje


a upravo se to dogodilo u rodnom gradu našeg Veleministra   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bebel

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/mes...e_id=main_page

----------


## Majuška

:Klap:

----------


## philipa

Predsjedniče...  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## pomikaki

nadam se samo da će biti nešto od toga...

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

> u iime moje osobno, ali i u ime sadašnjih i budućih prijatelja i prijateljica moje kćeri želim Vam reći: h v a l a.


I u moje ime hvala i u ime budućih Evinih prijateljica i prijatelja

----------


## anita_m

baš mi je drago

hvala predsjedniče   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

Iako nisi moj pretsjednik Hvala sto si uslisio molbe tvojih gradjana

----------


## dorica

*Hvala Pedsjediče*


 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## dorica

toliko sam uzbuđena da više ne znam pisati

 :Embarassed:  


*Hvala Predsjedniče*

----------


## nabla

Bravo, bravo, bravo!

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Mali Mimi

I to baš ovaj zakon da prvi put šalje na Ustavni sud nije mala stvar


*HVALA PREDSJEDNIČE* :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## fjora

:Klap:

----------


## vjestica

:Klap:   :Klap:   hvala

----------


## Robert

...bilo bi pametno da predstavnici Rode i Bete kontaktiraju ured predsjednika i dogovore sastanak sa njegovim suradnicima-savjetnicima.
Pa da se malo porazgovara kako i na koji način osporiti što jače ovaj zakon.
Nije da oni neznaju nego zajedno se može bolje i sa više ideja i iskustva napasti zakon.
Osnova svega je poznavanje problema MPO (medicinsku i bioetičnu stranu) te pisanje tužbe.

----------


## Brunda

:Heart:

----------


## Gabi

PREDSJEDNIČE, H V A L A!!!


Slušala sam njegov govor na radiju ...   :Klap:  

Sad će njemu milinović objasniti da je to najnapredniji zakon u Europi   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Možda da ga sad još malo zatrpamo mailovima i upozorimo da ne nasjedne na milinovićeve obmane?

Nek se sastane sa strukom i udrugama Roda i Beta.

----------


## bublica3

*HVALA PRESJEDNIČE!!!*   :Kiss:

----------


## Vali

:Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

*HVALA PRESJEDNIČE!!!*  :Love:

----------


## Lorien

> ...bilo bi pametno da predstavnici Rode i Bete kontaktiraju ured predsjednika i dogovore sastanak sa njegovim suradnicima-savjetnicima.
> Pa da se malo porazgovara kako i na koji način osporiti što jače ovaj zakon.
> Nije da oni neznaju nego zajedno se može bolje i sa više ideja i iskustva napasti zakon.
> Osnova svega je poznavanje problema MPO (medicinsku i bioetičnu stranu) te pisanje tužbe.


potpisujem u potpunosti!!!

----------


## Lucas

HVALA PREDSJEDNIČE!!!! 


 :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Elly

:Klap:  





> ...bilo bi pametno da predstavnici Rode i Bete kontaktiraju ured predsjednika i dogovore sastanak sa njegovim suradnicima-savjetnicima.
> Pa da se malo porazgovara kako i na koji način osporiti što jače ovaj zakon.
> Nije da oni neznaju nego zajedno se može bolje i sa više ideja i iskustva napasti zakon.
> Osnova svega je poznavanje problema MPO (medicinsku i bioetičnu stranu) te pisanje tužbe.


Dobra ideja!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

BRAVO  GOSPON PREDJSEDNIK!!!   :Love:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

Predsjedniče, hvala Vam!!  :Heart:

----------


## Gost

:Heart:

----------


## bublica3

poslala mail zahvale G. presjedniku!     

ured@predsjednik.hr  :Klap:

----------


## tetana

Predsjedniče, hvala Vam.

----------


## lisa84

Hvala predsjedniče!

Udruge obavezno na sastanak s Mesićem!

Milinović je u sastavljanju Zakona isključio sve ostale. Sve ostale isključio je i u izglasavanju i donošenju Zakona. Žene javno omalovažava i podcjenjuje! Smije se u facu svima nama.

Pa nek se barem ne smije zadnji!

Nadam se i da ovi na Ustavnom sudu neće odugovlačiti s ovime...   :Sad:  
Nekima svaki mjesec znači mnogo, biološki sat kuca, kod njega nema pauze...

----------


## Cannisa

Hvala Predsjedniče

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Moover

ako je objavljeno u Večernjem, ja ne bih puno vjerovao u to...

----------


## aenea

> ako je objavljeno u Večernjem, ja ne bih puno vjerovao u to...


Moover, u gotovo svim medijima ti je objavljeno. A bit će i da je afera Bajs lažna  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Moover

> Moover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako je objavljeno u Večernjem, ja ne bih puno vjerovao u to...
> 
> 
> Moover, u gotovo svim medijima ti je objavljeno. A bit će i da je afera Bajs lažna


ak je krenulo iz večernjaka, onda ne vjerujem...

----------


## aenea

:Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lisa84

> ako je objavljeno u Večernjem, ja ne bih puno vjerovao u to...


Bilo i na Vijestima na TV-u. Mesić slikom i prilikom.   :Smile:

----------


## aenea

Ma i vijesti lažu. Čekaj samo, prosvijetlit će nas Moover. U biti, ne. On samo pikne pa nestane.

----------


## Shanti

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Moover prvotno napisa
> ...


Znači, ne vjeruješ da je Bajs sa nevjenčanom suprugom dobio dijete uz pomoć MPO? To je, dobro ti veli aenea   :Kiss:  , isto krenulo iz Večernjaka. I pogledaj današnjih pet tekstova na njihovom portalu, vjerojatno se onda ni sa jednim ne slažeš.   :Grin:  

____________________

*Hvala Predsjedniku!*  :D   :Klap:

----------


## aenea

Ovo moram kopirati (izvor - Jutarnji list  :Grin:  )
"- Predsjednik Mesić ima pravo na to, a ja sam zatražio prijem kod njega *kako bih mu objasnio zakon* - rekao je Milinović, tvorac i najglasniji zagovaratelj kontroverznog zakona."
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## maya3

[HVALA VAM PREDSJEDNIČE  :Love:  size=18][/size]

----------


## maya3

nadam se da naš predsjednik neće nasjesti na razno razna nagovaranja :/

----------


## draga

Uzasno sam ponosna..imam osjecaj da je ovo (mala, ali ipak) pobjeda svih nas koji smo ulozili bar mali dio sebe u ovu borbu!

Hvala predsjedniku!

----------


## marta26

e presretna sam, maloprije sam cula na vijestima, HVALA PREDSJEDNIČE!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Ocjena ustavnosti prvi puta, i to zbog nas, svaka čast našem Predsjedniku! Presretna sam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## jadro

bravo  Stipe   :Smile:

----------


## mislava

Predsjedniče, sad bih vas izljubila!  :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

HVALA PRESJEDNIČE   :Heart:

----------


## Danči29

:Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Denny

*Dragi naš Predsjedniče, hvala vam od srca!*  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

*OD SRCA HVALA PREDSJEDNIČE*  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## gugi32

HVALA PREDSJEDNIČE!

Poslali i mail zahvale  :D

----------


## anima

Evo upravo sam to pročitala, i neopisivo sam sretna zbog vas   :Heart:

----------


## Rency

:D

----------


## lucylu

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Nia_Zg

Da, da i moj muž je komentirao za vrijeme dnevnika Mesićev potez: "Bravo, vidi se da si pravi čovjek za razliku od ove bande što je to izglasala"  :Smile:  
I ja isto vesela :D

----------


## Val

:D  :D 

(skoro pa ne vjerujem!)

----------


## TWEETY77

Bravo,Stipe!!!!!!! :D

----------


## ivanas

Ne zelim razocarati niti sebe niti vas, ali mesić spominje samo izvanbracne zajednice, o zamrzavanju  i ostalim temama dosad niti riječ.

----------


## Biene

Hvala Predsjedniče!

----------


## BP

u više navrata je dokazao da je najprije Covijek....HVALA PREDSJEDNIKU!

----------


## vigo

> Ne zelim razocarati niti sebe niti vas, ali mesić spominje samo izvanbracne zajednice, o zamrzavanju  i ostalim temama dosad niti riječ.


Ustavni sud ruši cijeli zakon, a ne pojedine odredbe, tako da nema veze po kojoj osnovi se traži ocjena ustavnosti. Čak je i možda bolje da idu na onaj dio koji će najlakše i najprije osporiti.

----------


## ivanas

Nadam se da će biti tako i da će ga srušiti.

----------


## nini

Hvala Vam Predsjedniče!!!!! :D

----------


## bfamily

O Hvala Predsjedniku Mesiću i dragom Bogu što je stavio barem jednu pametnu osobu na čelo naše države.   :Love:

----------


## ivarica

> ivanas prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne zelim razocarati niti sebe niti vas, ali mesić spominje samo izvanbracne zajednice, o zamrzavanju  i ostalim temama dosad niti riječ.
> 
> 
> Ustavni sud ruši cijeli zakon, a ne pojedine odredbe, tako da nema veze po kojoj osnovi se traži ocjena ustavnosti. Čak je i možda bolje da idu na onaj dio koji će najlakše i najprije osporiti.


samo da napomenem da ovo nije nuzno tako
sjetite se zakona o trgovini, ustavni sud je ukinuo samo odredbe o radu nedjeljom

----------


## aenea

ali ako se proglasi organskim, onda pada skroz ili?

----------


## pak

ajme ljudi ovo je toplo hladni tuš sada sam čula na vijestima i skačem od sreče a sada čitam da može ukinuti samo neke odredbe,što dalje?
ipak neko ima   :Heart:   u ovoj državai,i hvala mu na tome.

----------


## necija mama

Stipe, Stipe  :D  :D  :D 
Hvala od srca

----------


## pinny

Bravo!   :D

----------


## fakinTin

Suze..., ali ovaj puta radosnice! Ipak nada umire zadnja.
Hvala Stipe!!!   :Heart:

----------


## amyx

poslala mail Stipi

----------


## Indi

:Klap:

----------


## vigo

> vigo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ivanas prvotno napisa
> ...


Rad nedjeljom je bio reguliran unutar već postojećeg zakona o trgovini, izmjenama i dopunama zakona. Oni koji su sudu poslali prijedlog za ocjenu ustavnosti referirali su se samo na taj dio. 
Mesić ne predlaže ocjenu ustavnosti (kao što mogu udruge i pojedinci), on je zahtjeva (to su predsjedničke ovlasti) i ja, iako nisam pravnik, mislim da se to onda odnosi na cijeli zakon. Članak 88. Ustava kaže: "Ako Predsjednik Republike smatra da proglašeni zakon nije u skladu s Ustavom, može pokrenuti postupak za ocjenu ustavnosti zakona pred Ustavnim sudom Republike Hrvatske". 
Naravno, ustavni sud će objaviti zbog kojeg je članka zakon neustavan i, HDZ-a će nakon toga moći promijeniti samo taj dio i ponovo ga poslati u proceduru.

----------


## Angie75

Hvala, Predsjedniče   :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

:Klap:

----------


## Kjara

Stipe hvala vam!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## pipo

Predsjednik Stipe je čovijek :D , a ona banda, uf kad bi im se bar za sekundu zatresle fotelje, ljigavci.

----------


## ENI_MIA

HVALA VAM OD SRCA GOSPODINE PREDSJEDNIČE   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## Lady Grey

gospon Predsjednik, svaka čast   :Love:

----------


## klara

Sad tek čitam lijepe vijesti. Hvala Vam Predsjedniče!!!!!  :D

----------


## Bebel

Na žalost moram se složiti sa *vigo*. Ja se također bojim da Mesić govori samo o izvanbračnim zajednicama kad kaže da po ovom zakonu nisu svi građani RH ravnopravni   :Sad:

----------


## vigo

> Na žalost moram se složiti sa *vigo*. Ja se također bojim da Mesić govori samo o izvanbračnim zajednicama kad kaže da po ovom zakonu nisu svi građani RH ravnopravni


Vigom (muško   :Wink:  . A čini mi se da se nismo dobro razumjeli. Istina, Mesić govori o tome, ali ja mislim da će time rušiti cijeli zakon, a ne samo tu odredbu.

----------


## Arkana10

a zasto je prvo potpisao zakon?
ili je tako po proceduri?
*
i slazem se da treba aktivirati njegove savjetnike da znaju da nije samo izvanbracna zajednica problem u zakonu.
*
za sve ostalo, hvala i od moje ime, ako pisem iz Mkd i nas zakon je malo drugaciji i otvoreniji od Hrvatskog. Ali moje srce je uz parova u Hrvatskoj koji su suoceni sa prevelikim problemom nazvanom Zakon o MPO.  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

*Arkana*  :Love:  

Predsjedniče   :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

poslala sam mu mail zahvale   :Heart:

----------


## mmaslacak

> Ovo moram kopirati (izvor - Jutarnji list  )
> "- Predsjednik Mesić ima pravo na to, a ja sam zatražio prijem kod njega *kako bih mu objasnio zakon* - rekao je Milinović, tvorac i najglasniji zagovaratelj kontroverznog zakona."


Zašto se prije nije konsultirao?
Gori pod nogama, a?

----------


## ivorka

:D   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Lorien

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vigo prvotno napisa
> ...


ne mora biti tako. predsjednik ima pravo podnijeti *zahtjev* za ocjenu ustavnosti zakona, ali se taj zahtjev može odnositi samo na pojedinu njegovu odredbu. tako da je vrlo bitno kakav je sadržaj tog njegovog zahtjeva. njegov zahtjev se razlikuje od *prijedloga* pojedinca samo po tome što je ustavni sud dužan o njemu meritorno odlučiti, dok o prijedlogu pojedinca prvo odlučuje da li će pokrenuti postupak ocjene ustavnosti ili ne, te tek onda odlučuje o samom sadržaju prijedloga.
po tvojoj logici bi onda morao pasti cijeli zakon o trgovini jer je njime reguliran rad nedjeljom, a ustavni sud je zaključio da je ta odredba neustavna. napominjem da stupanjem na snagu zakona o izmjenama i dopunama nekog zakona te izmjene i dopune postaju sastavnim dijelom zakona kojeg su "izmijenile i dopunile" i ne mogu se promatrati odvojeno.

----------


## Denny

Predsjednik sutra stiže u kratki posjet Komiži - to je malo, slikovito mjesto na otoku Visu gdje ja i mm uživamo ovih dana. Ne znam koliko je to moguće, ali voljela bih mu reći barem par riječi, i ako ikako budem mogla to ću učiniti. Pa Stipe je ipak čovjek od naroda i nije umišljen kao neki naši političari!  :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

Bravo denny!

Trebalo bi zaljepit negdje nalju 
KAD SRCE  KAŽE DIJETE OVA VLADA KAŽE NE   :Heart:

----------


## milivoj73

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n1http://<br />
<br />
pa i nije baš...ne samo ovu...

----------


## Bebel

Ja se od početka bojim baš toga da će se sve vrtiti oko izvanbračnih zajednica.

Pa i oni će se na kraju naći u istom problemu kao i mi. Treba odmah rješavati sve, a ne pojedinačne stavke.

----------


## mmaslacak

Kad će pasti kavica da se možda dogovorimo za strategiju..?

----------


## ina33

Evo Rodinog pisma Predsjedniku, po ovom zadnjem članku čini se da nije uvažio onu najvažniju odredbu i reasoning protiv nje - nedavanje realne šanse pacijentima koji se liječe od neplodnosti za postizanje trudnoće, ali čekam još natpisa da shvatim o čemu je riječ:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2777

----------


## aenea

Super. Sad ćemo svi ravnopravno moć ne dobiti djecu pomoću MPO u Hrvatskoj  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja ne kužim baš što sad da li će Ustavni sud prvo razmatrati predsjednikovu tužbu pa samo na temelju nje donjeti rješenje ili sve tužbe vezano za taj zakon razmatra odjednom i nakraju donosi presudu?

----------


## pino

Mogu ti reci kako je bilo u Italiji - tamo su dva pokrajinska suda poslala zakon ustavnom sudu na razmatranje, s malkice razlicitih stajalista, a ustavni sud je objedinio presudu u jednoj odluci. Neke aspekte je odbio razmotriti, a ukinuo je ili promijenio samo jedan clanak i to samo 2-3 stavke (doduse one najvaznije). Znaci moze samo djelomicno ako je potrebno. 

Ja sam shvatila da je Predsjednik vec poslao Ustavnu tuzbu, i da se nije dotakao medicinskog aspekta, pa sam poslala jedno pisamce na ured@predsjednik.hr... 

Opcenito mislim da ne bi trebali posustati u pisanju politicarima i zastupnicima, jer ako zakon padne, a prijevremenih izbora ne bude, moze se desiti da ce isti zastupnici glasati opet o istom ili slicnom zakonu. A u tom slucaju, trebaju biti svjesni onoga sto cine. Ili barem svjesniji. 

Sto se mene tice, ja drzim najodgovornijom osobom onu zenu iz nacionalne manjine koja je glasala suzdrzano. Da se ona digla i otisla, ovog zakona ne bi bilo. Skupljam dovoljno gorcine da joj nesto napisem u tom stilu. Jer mogu se kladiti da ne zna sto je napravila prije nego je bilo gotovo i da bi joj neke pricice mogle promijeniti misljenje.

----------


## gričanka

Ja sam pak strašno ogorčena zbog licemjerja HSSovaca i do dana današnjeg nikako nisam uspjela složiti i uputiti im dovoljno efektan mail protesta zbog načina kako su pod maskom principijelnosti i uz puno pompe glasali protiv, a ostankom u sabornici, zapravo unesrećili masu ljudi.
I taj, Bajs,... ma na njega ne vrijedi trošiti slova. Uf, baš se oneraspoložim...  :Sad:   :Mad:

----------


## Ginger

gričanka, veliki potpis
HSS su najveći licemjeri u cijeloj priči, ma gade mi se
a manjinci uz bok njima

----------

